# 180 with kids sucks



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

The 180 would be so much easier for me if there were not two girls invoived that love to face time with there dad. As soon as they are done they say here is mom even though I have told them over and over that when they are finished they need to say goodbye and hang up.

It is hard to do the 180 no matter what. It is harder to do when I am home alone and the girls are with there dad. In my heart I feel like he will come home but my head is telling me to move on. This would be so much easier if my head and heart would get on the same page.

I am done venting.....

Thanks


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

180 is hard but overtime you get use to it !

When kids involved you talk only about them calmly and politely and nothing else !

- are you picking the kids at yes ?
- yes, thanks

- D has flu , I'll send the meds with her
- Thank you to letting me know

- can I bring the kids 2 hours earlier because of ( bullcrap ) ?
- No, I'm sorry , I'll expect them exactly at 7 , Thank you!

etc 

Good luck


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

it's okay to vent.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Day 1 almost complete! I sent an email concernering one of our daughters and her reading. Othere then that no personal stuff...

Please tell me this is going to get easier.


----------



## HiRoad (Oct 22, 2012)

it gets easier.

But you must stay conisistent one wrong move and their on to you! 

I have 2 little ones and it is hard as heck, but you must tell yourself this is not my W!


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

This is not my Husband!


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> The 180 would be so much easier for me if there were not two girls invoived that love to face time with there dad. As soon as they are done they say here is mom even though I have told them over and over that when they are finished they need to say goodbye and hang up.
> 
> It is hard to do the 180 no matter what. It is harder to do when I am home alone and the girls are with there dad. In my heart I feel like he will come home but my head is telling me to move on. This would be so much easier if my head and heart would get on the same page.
> 
> ...


I can grok that... I'm also trying to do it with two teenage-ish kids.

Even worse, I've also got an in-house separation going on with my wife, and she's making no moves to complete the split despite being the one who threatened divorce in the first place.

Oh, well. I'm moving along with or without her. As my dearly departed father used to say, "When life gives you lemons... Shut up and eat your goddam lemons."



Pb.


----------

